# Cleaning terrarium glass



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello!
I just cleaned my terrarium with my two crestie, everything alright, but on one side of the terrarium on the glass there are calcareous marks from the water that I spray in the terrarium. Anyone got any idea to remove them?
thank you


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex81Frog said:


> Hello!
> I just cleaned my terrarium with my two crestie, everything alright, but on one side of the terrarium on the glass there are calcareous marks from the water that I spray in the terrarium. Anyone got any idea to remove them?
> thank you



Wet kitchen roll deos the trick :2thumb:. You have to whip it every few days or it will get to 'thick'.


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

*..*

thanks, from now on I will dry the glass but still quite hard to remove with the towel.


----------



## clown8 (Dec 24, 2009)

Try a lime scale remover. Then wash the viv out with water. And dry it. The trick is to clean the glass every few day then it doesn't build up.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

lemon works better than anything and is safe! really really wouldnt recommend taking clown8s advice dread to think what chemicles are in those things :devil:

just cut a lemon in half and buff the glass with it then give it a good washing down :2thumb:

using water with a lower mineral content is always a good call as well its usually only about 10p per L


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> lemon works better than anything and is safe! really really wouldnt recommend taking clown8s advice dread to think what chemicles are in those things :devil:
> 
> just cut a lemon in half and buff the glass with it then give it a good washing down :2thumb:
> 
> using water with a lower mineral content is always a good call as well its usually only about 10p per L


:bash: Forgot the lemon trick.

Alternativly put backgrunds on the sides.


----------



## daveabbott007 (Mar 21, 2009)

vinegar works very well, i use it all the time but only if your doing a full strip down and clean. Just wet the back of a nylon sponge (scratchy side) and lightly go over the built up area's, leave for a few mins then go over again, rinse, rinse again to be sure! job done - clean as new!


----------



## clown8 (Dec 24, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> lemon works better than anything and is safe! really really wouldnt recommend taking clown8s advice dread to think what chemicles are in those things :devil:
> 
> just cut a lemon in half and buff the glass with it then give it a good washing down :2thumb:
> 
> using water with a lower mineral content is always a good call as well its usually only about 10p per L


If you read my post it does say wash after. And as for chemicals. There's natural ones without chemicals.


----------

